# The Ultimate Guide to Using Illustrator for Screen Printing



## caseycityhall (May 19, 2015)

Hey everybody. I created a 5 video series on how to best use Adobe Illustrator to create art for screen printing and how to output it.

I put all of the videos in one place so they're easy to view in order. Thank you!

The Screen Printers Guide to Adobe Illustrator | Start Screen Printing Now


----------



## acura2ner (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Alot For This Great Videos.


----------



## caseycityhall (May 19, 2015)

acura2ner said:


> Thanks Alot For This Great Videos.


You are very very welcome! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Bookmarked will check these out tonight. I have PS/AI experience but not in screen printing (spot colors separation). 

I recently started screen printing and have a opportunity to take on some of the art work so this is perfect.

JB 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## natbarros (Sep 26, 2015)

Watching! thanks for this great videos!


----------



## natbarros (Sep 26, 2015)

Great Blog! Please upload some videos about how to use Illustrator for creating art for vinyl cutter/heat press! thank you!


----------



## caseycityhall (May 19, 2015)

natbarros said:


> Great Blog! Please upload some videos about how to use Illustrator for creating art for vinyl cutter/heat press! thank you!


I really appreciate the awesome comments guys. I'm glad you dig it. Nat I don't know anything at all about vinyl cutters but I have a lot of experience with heat presses when dealing with dye sublimation. I'll definitely do a series on dye sublimation art work soon too. Thanks!!


----------



## sra1ksk (Dec 11, 2015)

https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01cfbc48d7120e8893 Top T-shirt designer.


----------

